# Makeup Discounts



## MACaholic21 (Sep 15, 2008)

I was wondering if MAC is the only line who offers a discount on products to people who are licensed. I mainly use MAC but would love to expand and use lots of other products. So does anyone know of other lines who offer similiar discounts? Thanks!


----------



## nursee81 (Sep 15, 2008)

origins gives a discount


----------



## Odette (Sep 15, 2008)

Mufe.


----------



## bubs (Sep 16, 2008)

this is a post from the model mayhem forum and it lists a ton of companies that offer a discount as well as the contact info:

ModelMayhem.com - mua discounts!=


----------

